# Newbie, when to take soil test



## GregKeller (Sep 7, 2020)

Hello everyone,

So I've kind of fell down this lawn care rabbit hole. I have a small yard and it has been very neglected, especially the back yard (~1000 sq ft). I was kind of rushed in the last couple weeks and didn't get a soil test done before starting an overseed a week ago. I've tried seeding before, but that was just throw down seed some starter fert, water as much as I could remember and that was it. I've made the commitment to trying to do this right and get a lawn I'm proud of moving forward.

I understand I need to get a soil test done, and probably should have done it before I overseeded, but the past is in the past. I have a few questions now about how to come up with a plan of attack.

1. When would you do a soil test? I just overseeded a couple days ago, so don't want the fertilizer to give me false results. Would I be best waiting until mid-fall? next spring? Both? 
2. My yard is small (~3500 sqft), should I just do one test mixing soil from my front and back yard, or should I do a separate test for the back and front yards? 
3. Recommendation for a place to get a test done? With COVID restrictions, my local co-op offices are closed, is there a good one from amazon or another source? 
4. Anything else?

Thanks in advance


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I would do separate tests. Maybe wait a bit before you sample since you just fertilized. Various sources range from 6-8 weeks. Or just wait until spring if you plan on more amendments to the soil.

And welcome to TLF @GregKeller :thumbup:


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Here is a thread on selecting labs and there is a link in it that goes to a list of labs. Don't use Amazon or DIY outfits, use a real lab that will give you recommendations for the whole year.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7162

Unless you have some reason to think the front and back are different, I think one test is plenty. I'd go on and get it done in case you need lime. Late fall is a good time to do lime if it's needed. Don't add any without a test.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Another link. This has guidelines for doing the soil sample and info on some labs:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3124


----------



## GregKeller (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I'll look into those labs. Does regionality matter? It looked like a lot were in the mid-west and north west. Being from NJ, would I be better off looking for a lab in my general geographic area?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Rutgers is doing soil tests, just need to mail the soil in as the offices aren't open to the public. More info here:
https://njaes.rutgers.edu/soil-testing-lab/


----------

